# Canelo: I will fight GGG at 160lbs, no problem.



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorted. Should be no real barriers to making this fight now right? Let's get it on!!

http://www.bbc.com/sport/boxing/36240995


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

Ward to call out the winner LOL


----------



## ayvee1 (Jul 30, 2015)

It has to be at 160 now otherwise Canelo and his team will have egg all over their face. If the fight does go ahead, this concession in weight means Canelo can have absolutely everything else in his favour now though for negotiations.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

posted this in the oskee thread. hyped.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

inb4 155.5


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> posted this in the oskee thread. hyped.


It would go a long way in restoring the support for Canelo. Zopilote will probably even turn face and root for his ass if he takes the fight at 160. There used to be a day not that long ago when he was one of the few you wouldn't even think to criticize over selection of opponents, especially when he took the Lara fight. I don't think anyone (anyone?) blamed him for making great coin and putting a HOF guy on his record in Cotto, the calls only began once he had that 160 crown. He deserved a fight or two before this showdown, but Khan was a cringeworthy choice and a lot of the impatience has to do with Dibella (Sexy Serg) and Miguel keeping 3G from the shot he's deserved as much as anyone else in the division for years now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It would go a long way in restoring the support for Canelo. Zopilote will probably even turn face and root for his ass if he takes the fight at 160. There used to be a day not that long ago when he was one of the few you wouldn't even think to criticize over selection of opponents, especially when he took the Lara fight. I don't think anyone (anyone?) blamed him for making great coin and putting a HOF guy on his record in Cotto, the calls only began once he had that 160 crown. He deserved a fight or two before this showdown, but Khan was a cringeworthy choice and a lot of the impatience has to do with Dibella (Sexy Serg) and Miguel keeping 3G from the shot he's deserved as much as anyone else in the division for years now.


I think Golovkin spanks him at 155 or 160 so I never truly gave a shit. To be honest I could take or leave Canelo, he has done nothing for me really as a boxing fan and really only want this fight for Golovkin because we all know who the champ really is.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I think Golovkin spanks him at 155 or 160 so I never truly gave a shit. To be honest I could take or leave Canelo, he has done nothing for me really as a boxing fan and really only want this fight for Golovkin because we all know who the champ really is.


Oskee gonna be sad. Canelo's all he got.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank god. Props to him if he does it. But will wait until it actually happens.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oskee gonna be sad. Canelo's all he got.


Nah he'll be fine. He was embarrassed by TBE and he had no problem selling Cotto. Dude is only 25.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Nah he'll be fine. He was embarrassed by TBE and he had no problem selling Cotto. Dude is only 25.


Remember the days when we had to hear about how Geale was more worthy of a shot? The Dibella tirades? :rofl Shit is long overdue, man. Long, long overdue.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sebastien Loeb said:


> Ward to call out the winner LOL


For fucks sake Canelo, we called you a coward not to call out Ward.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

canelo is going to get destroyed at 160. this is going to be like the floyd fight but with a guy that hits twice as hard and throws twice as many punches.

please open this fight at even money so the smart money can nail gennady to -300


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah,160 with a 161 rehydration clause for Golovkin while Canelo can come in at anything under 185.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations boxing fans, we've pressured Canelo enough to where he'll take the fight at 160. I think he'd be smart to hold out for 157, but he's a G. 

Everybody was trying to shit on this kid, but he's proven that he's no chump


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,160 with a 161 rehydration clause for Golovkin while Canelo can come in at anything under 185.


:rofl



bballchump11 said:


> Everybody was trying to shit on this kid, but he's proven that he's no chump.


This reads amusingly. :lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

"STFU Canelo, YOU WORK FOR ME!!!"

-Oscar


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,160 with a 161 rehydration clause for Golovkin while Canelo can come in at anything under 185.


He's doing it because he knows his reputation will be destroyed if he doesn't.(and nothing's signed yet.Don't be surprised if they offer Golovkin two goats and a cow then say he ducked them)
He has just beaten a guy who had proved zero at 147 with a glass chin and made him jump two weight classes.I'd bet anything that he would keep dodging if he could.
Damn shame.That kid was a very bright light not so long ago.Even got a SD against the P4P#1


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> canelo is going to get destroyed at 160. this is going to be like the floyd fight but with a guy that hits twice as hard and throws twice as many punches.
> 
> please open this fight at even money so the smart money can nail gennady to -300


i have to think this is true.

Jacobs would do a fucking job on Canelo IMO.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Does Cotto come back to reclaim the vacant 155 linear then?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> This reads amusingly. :lol:


No pun intended


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Saunders outboxes him


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> i have to think this is true.
> 
> Jacobs would do a fucking job on Canelo IMO.


as in all likelihood would lemuiex as well. bjs might outbox him...njikam, too. i would be very impressed with canelo if he beat andy lee. he might not even get past curtis stevens.

nothing amazes me on this forum but to read people saying that canelo wouldve beaten everyone of golovkins opponents was esb level type shit.

the guy just averaged a pathetic 30 punches a round against a career 140 and 40 punches a round against a blown up welterweight and now hes just going to steam roll legit guys a weight class above him?

golovkin has the abilty to throw 80 punches a round and is going to mayweather/gatti him


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It would go a long way in restoring the support for Canelo. Zopilote will probably even turn face and root for his ass if he takes the fight at 160. There used to be a day not that long ago when he was one of the few you wouldn't even think to criticize over selection of opponents, especially when he took the Lara fight. I don't think anyone (anyone?) blamed him for making great coin and putting a HOF guy on his record in Cotto, the calls only began once he had that 160 crown. He deserved a fight or two before this showdown, but Khan was a cringeworthy choice and a lot of the impatience has to do with Dibella (Sexy Serg) and Miguel keeping 3G from the shot he's deserved as much as anyone else in the division for years now.


I'll stop talking shit about him if he takes the fight at 160lbs. I'm still rooting for my boy GGG. Ill give Canelo mad props if he pulls it off and wins


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

quincy k said:


> this is going to be like the floyd fight but with a guy that hits twice as hard and throws twice as many punches.


Really?

The internet. You embarrass me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I had faith this would happen, because after the Cotto fight they asked what if it was 160 or be stripped and he said "I'm ready!" His statements since then didn't inspire any faith but I'm glad he stuck to it.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Congratulations boxing fans, we've pressured Canelo enough to where he'll take the fight at 160. I think he'd be smart to hold out for 157, but he's a G.
> 
> Everybody was trying to shit on this kid, but he's proven that he's no chump


I'll pass judgement when the fight gets made at 160lbs, Canelo can say what he wants but I'm a little bit more concerned that Goldenboy will try and stack the cards in Canelo's favour.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I'll pass judgement when the fight gets made at 160lbs, Canelo can say what he wants but I'm a little bit more concerned that Goldenboy will try and stack the cards in Canelo's favour.


Literally. Golovkin needs to stop him.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Literally. Golovkin needs to stop him.


I think if Golovkin is as good as i hope he is, he will put it beyond the judges reach


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Im getting a Garcia-matthysse vibe from this fight

Luckily the the fights couldnt be any different stylistically


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo gives Golovkin the fight with no handicaps I'll be truly stunned and give the boy props,but let's not forget Oscar has let his mouth run away with him before.
From the article I saw no deal is close to being signed with no weight clauses.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Im getting a Garcia-matthysse vibe from this fight
> 
> Luckily the the fights couldnt be any different stylistically


I was getting a Canelo-Matthyse vibe for Canelo's next fight.
I'll be delighted if I'm proved wrong.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I think if Golovkin is as good as i hope he is, he will put it beyond the judges reach


golovkin doesnt have to be that good because canelo is not going to be a good 160.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I think if Golovkin is as good as i hope he is, he will put it beyond the judges reach


Well, I mean... In a purely stylistic sense, it's the sort of opponent Canelo wants. If Golovkin isn't the level up in skill he appears to be (IMHO) then we're going to have a close, competitive fight. I think people expecting 3G to decimate him are going to walk away sorely disappointed. That's just a feeling in my gut I can't shake and I wouldn't mind being proven wildly wrong.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin who got pizza faced by Gabriel Rosado and took 11 rounds to finish Martin Murray is going to steamroll Canelo? I expect Quincy K to say something as stupid as Canelo might lose to Curtis Stevens but surely the rest of you see the Middleweight divison as outright putrid? That should be self evident when Cotto steamrolled Geale worse than Alfonso Gomez. Come now.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, I mean... In a purely stylistic sense, it's the sort of opponent Canelo wants. If Golovkin isn't the level up in skill he appears to be (IMHO) then we're going to have a close, competitive fight. I think people expecting 3G to decimate him are going to walk away sorely disappointed. That's just a feeling in my gut I can't shake and I wouldn't mind being proven wildly wrong.


Speaking with my heart with that post, i hope he's good enough to be a level above Canelo, realistically its going to be a hard fought, gruelling, spiteful fight with both landing vicious combinations and displaying fantastic skill, i'm hyped but i hope it happens without the politics playing a part.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I was getting a Canelo-Matthyse vibe for Canelo's next fight.
> I'll be delighted if I'm proved wrong.


What does this mean? lol



Hands of Iron said:


> Well, I mean... In a purely stylistic sense, it's the sort of opponent Canelo wants. If Golovkin isn't the level up in skill he appears to be (IMHO) then we're going to have a close, competitive fight. I think people expecting 3G to decimate him are going to walk away sorely disappointed. That's just a feeling in my gut I can't shake and I wouldn't mind being proven wildly wrong.


You sure that this fight is so favorable for Canelo stylistically? Why? I just don't really see that. Canelo looks unimpressive any time his opponent doesn't just stand in front of him. Canelo gets outjabbed by basically everyone he fights. GGG has an elite level jab, will dominate from the outside. Also Canelo doesn't have the power nor the footwork to either bomb GGG out or outbox him/outmaneuver him. Canelo will have to stand in the pocket and try to counter with body shots and shoot his sneaky quick counters that he likes to execute. And that is a bad idea to stand in the pocket with GGG. Canelo will be badly outgunned, outsmarted and beaten down.

People also underestimate GGG's ring IQ. There won't be a frame of the fight where GGG isn't in control or aware of whats going on.

I just don't see a path for victory for Canelo here. He won't get it on the judges. He's gettin stopped in 8 rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What does this mean? lol
> 
> You sure that this fight is so favorable for Canelo stylistically? Why? I just don't really see that. Canelo looks unimpressive any time his opponent doesn't just stand in front of him. Canelo gets outjabbed by basically everyone he fights. GGG has an elite level jab, will dominate from the outside. Also Canelo doesn't have the power nor the footwork to either bomb GGG out or outbox him/outmaneuver him. Canelo will have to stand in the pocket and try to counter with body shots and shoot his sneaky quick counters that he likes to execute. And that is a bad idea to stand in the pocket with GGG. Canelo will be badly outgunned, outsmarted and beaten down.
> 
> ...


I said right after the fight on here when Canelo said everything but "the fight is on" that he would probably drag someone like Matthyse up for his next bout.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I said right after the fight on here when Canelo said everything but "the fight is on" that he would probably drag someone like Matthyse up for his next bout.


That would be even worse than Khan tbh. I think if Canelo DOESNT fight GGG next, he loses all credibility and likely gets stripped anyhow.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> You sure that this fight is so favorable for Canelo stylistically? Why? I just don't really see that.


Nooo, I don't consider it necessarily "favorable" but it certainly affords him the opportunity to assume his preferred natural role of playing counterpuncher. He's got cement feet but underrated defensive head movement, reasonably fast hands and can put tremendous punches together. However, everything you point out is pretty much on the money and likely comes to fruition if 3G is as good as he looks and advertised. I don't see how Canelo wins either (legitimately) but I wouldn't be surprised at a competitive fight or it going the distance. That's all.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

quincy k said:


> canelo is going to get destroyed at 160. this is going to be like the floyd fight but with a guy that hits twice as hard and throws twice as many punches.
> 
> please open this fight at even money so the smart money can nail gennady to -300


Paddy Power have him at -600. Although they do have Povetkin at even money against Wilder.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Pirog's lost children of the grave


We've already established that anything but an utterly dominant KO win would mean Gena ain't shit.

Stop with the self-congratulatory essays, Ebert.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

quincy k said:


> as in all likelihood would lemuiex as well. bjs might outbox him...njikam, too. i would be very impressed with canelo if he beat andy lee. he might not even get past curtis stevens.
> 
> nothing amazes me on this forum but to read people saying that canelo wouldve beaten everyone of golovkins opponents was esb level type shit.
> 
> ...


Absolute nonsense.

He'd slaughter everybody at 160 bar 3G and maybe Jacobs because of his height and reach but id still fancy him to take too. He's far superior to all those guys mentioned, Curtis Stevens ? Ffs.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nooo, I don't consider it necessarily "favorable" but it certainly affords him the opportunity to assume his preferred natural role of playing counterpuncher. He's got cement feet but underrated defensive head movement, reasonably fast hands and can put tremendous punches together. However, everything you point out is pretty much on the money and likely comes to fruition if 3G is as good as he looks and advertised. I don't see how Canelo wins either (legitimately) but I wouldn't be surprised at a competitive fight or it going the distance. That's all.


Yeah he can play counter puncher but thats not going to work for 12 rounds against GGG. He doesnt have the power to make that an effective gameplan. he'll end up in the trenches with 3G and get owned


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Looking forward to GGG vs Canelo at 160. At anything less than 160 would be weak as piss on the part of Canelo's team.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

You did here, Ms. Kael:

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...e-ever-heard-or-read-from-a-boxing-fan.83691/

Incredible.

And why tag @bballchump11 in there later on? :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah he can play counter puncher but thats not going to work for 12 rounds against GGG. He doesnt have the power to make that an effective gameplan. he'll end up in the trenches with 3G and get owned


I know mate, I wanted Hagler-Golovkin myself. Now that would be a massive stylistic advantage with a natural counterpuncher. Difference being Marvin's immensely superior jab, work rate, movement, infighting, timing, accuracy, stamina, everything... :lol: He'd dice the man to absolute ribbons although part of me would love to see him do it the hard way. God Damn that would be fireworks, Golo better bring a ring post. Or a Gun.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

160 or bust. If it really is 160 we all bust lol.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hagler would give BOTH Canelo and GGG the Hamsho treatment


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I love boxing. Its so weird. One day were all "Golo is gonna eat him alive" the next Canelo throws down his chips and were second guessing everything.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

All the little bitches calling Canelo a ducker. I can't wait to review threads and make all you bitches look like little pansies. Not surprised on my part, per usual


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotIme said:


> I love boxing. Its so weird. One day were all "Golo is gonna eat him alive" the next Canelo throws down his chips and were second guessing everything.


Eh my opinion Is the same as before canelo sparked a welterweight


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> All the little bitches calling Canelo a ducker. I can't wait to review threads and make all you bitches look like little pansies. Not surprised on my part, per usual


We all understand you've got a raging hard-on for the ginger and are passionate about it, but kill this sort of shit already dude. :lol: This sport is already too niche and the community too small for these sort of playground catfights. When you got threads so cringeworthy they have to be locked on the spot, it might be time to switch the approach. Just sayin.

Also doubt anyone who has dumped on "BOSSNELO" up to this point wouldn't be more than happy to give a nod of respect at the least and admit they got it wrong. Most people are reasonable here, and I think you're seeing quadruple when it comes to so called "Little G" nuthuggers. Who are these people? Cableaddict? Quincy? He just hates Canelo, he always has.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I love boxing. Its so weird. One day were all "Golo is gonna eat him alive" the next Canelo throws down his chips and were second guessing everything.


This is absolutely *INCORRECT.* Unfortunately boxing (like most sports) is full of bandwagon bitch fans who have no standards (like a money-grabbing whore) and just flock to wherever the mainstream attention is at the moment.

Real fans stuck it out with Canelo @Doc (as well as others) and knew he would deliver as he ALWAYS HAS IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER (this is indisputable).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is absolutely *INCORRECT.* Unfortunately boxing (like most sports) is full of bandwagon bitch fans who have no standards (like a money-grabbing whore) and just flock to wherever the mainstream attention is at the moment.
> 
> Real fans stuck it out with Canelo @Doc (as well as others) and knew he would deliver as he ALWAYS HAS IN HIS ENTIRE CAREER (this is indisputable).


When did you get retarded? I said myself this would happen.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Eh my opinion Is the same as before canelo sparked a welterweight


Yeah but you were one of the whiners.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You did here, Ms. Kael:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...e-ever-heard-or-read-from-a-boxing-fan.83691/
> 
> ...


lol I should check my notifications


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> When did you get retarded? I said myself this would happen.


You stuck with About Billions. That's loyalty. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I should check my notifications


I think he wanted you to see I was displeased with the Golovkin-Ward shit or something. I made it very clear that it was from ALL angles, just thought it was stupid and ridiculous, ultimately pointless as they'll never fight. I've become far less of a fan as time has passed and never excused the double standards, particularly coming out of the mouth of Loeffler or that slob Sanchez. They make/made their fighter look really bad.

Or maybe it was because of the Whitaker/Floyd comparison. Not like I was suggesting he was on another planet, just noting differences. Whitaker has a resume edge, not an insurmountable skills and ability gap. Lester trying to start shit. :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Absolute nonsense.
> 
> He'd slaughter everybody at 160 bar 3G and maybe Jacobs because of his height and reach but id still fancy him to take too. He's far superior to all those guys mentioned, Curtis Stevens ? Ffs.


slaughter?

he didnt slaughter lara, trout or cotto...all 154s

and now canelo is going to slaughter 160s?

as for curtis stevens thats how low i think of canelo as a mw


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> i have to think this is true.
> 
> Jacobs would do a fucking job on Canelo IMO.


Too soon for Jacobs imo, still very green after his setback


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

GGGs going to wish he drained Canelo to 155

"We don't fuck around"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I think he wanted you to see I was displeased with the Golovkin-Ward shit or something. I made it very clear that it was from ALL angles, just thought it was stupid and ridiculous, ultimately pointless as they'll never fight. I've become far less of a fan as time has passed and never excused the double standards, particularly coming out of the mouth of Loeffler or that slob Sanchez. They make/made their fighter look really bad.
> 
> Or maybe it was because of the Whitaker/Floyd comparison. Not like I was suggesting he was on another planet, just noting differences. Whitaker has a resume edge, not an insurmountable skills and ability gap. Lester trying to start shit. :lol:


lol it's all good and I'm glad you see the light with Sanchez and Loeffler :yep. People think I'm being unfair with that situation, but I don't like being dick teased. Don't try to build up an obvious fight and then pull it away from me. That's why I disliked Pacquiao for years after he pulled the cutoff BS with the drug testing.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

How do you think GGG generates all that power? He sure as hell isn't moving around the ring like Lara does. 

Stylistically this is a great fight for Canelo. No, GGG is miles better than Kirkland will ever be and that is what makes this a good fight but don't act like GGG comes out of this unscathed. He will have to work exceptionally hard for this one. Harder than he has for anything else so far. As he plods forward throwing his bombs precise as they may be, counters will be coming right back at him. From a far better technical counter-puncher than he has faced so far.

I'm not favoring one guy here just pointing out that forum perspective is sorely lacking. This is a great fight when it happens.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i believe canelo will get kod quicker than both stevens and lemuiex and he does not see the ninth round.

the concrete-blocks-for-feet alvarez is just a bad matchup and to make matters worse for canelo is that golovkin, who knows that he is going to get robbed if the fight goes to the cards, will be in full-on, beat-the-shit-out-of-canelo-mode for the entire fight, this being his highest profile fight to date...another bad sign for the 155 pounder

canelo will also average less punches thrown a round than both stevens and lemuiex, probably around 25, and land less total punhes than both, under 90, before his corner stops the fight which will be a complete mismatch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

quincy k said:


> another bad sign for the 155 pounder


:lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lets be honest

more like 178 pounder


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> How do you think GGG generates all that power? He sure as hell isn't moving around the ring like Lara does.
> 
> Stylistically this is a great fight for Canelo. No, GGG is miles better than Kirkland will ever be and that is what makes this a good fight but don't act like GGG comes out of this unscathed. He will have to work exceptionally hard for this one. Harder than he has for anything else so far. As he plods forward throwing his bombs precise as they may be, counters will be coming right back at him. From a far better technical counter-puncher than he has faced so far.
> 
> I'm not favoring one guy here just pointing out that forum perspective is sorely lacking. This is a great fight when it happens.


Exactly. Just because Golovkin looks great Koing guys Cotto could ko just as easily doesn't mean Canelo will respond to his punches in the same way


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nooo, I don't consider it necessarily "favorable" but it certainly affords him the opportunity to assume his preferred natural role of playing counterpuncher. He's got cement feet but underrated defensive head movement, reasonably fast hands and can put tremendous punches together. However, everything you point out is pretty much on the money and likely comes to fruition if 3G is as good as he looks and advertised. I don't see how Canelo wins either (legitimately) but I wouldn't be surprised at a competitive fight or it going the distance. That's all.


Yeah dude. Canelo has had trouble with quick jabs and movement. An elite pressure fighter can exploit his stamina problems, limited output, and cement feet, but he's much more comfortable moving backwards and countering with combinations. Golovkin's control of distance is great, but his defense is just decent, his head is usually in the middle. I wouldn't be surprised to see him simply walking into hard shots from Canelo repeatedly. I think and hope Golovkin's jab and constant pressure will allow him to pin and wear Canelo down, but GGG has never fought someone this sharp or this smart.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> GGGs going to wish he drained Canelo to 155
> 
> "We don't fuck around"


I hope yall make me an honorary Mexican when this fight happens :deal


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope yall make me an honorary Mexican when this fight happens :deal


Youve already been drafted by the Chicano Coalition :good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope yall make me an honorary Mexican when this fight happens :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope yall make me an honorary Mexican when this fight happens :deal


You have Canelo here, I know you do. It'll be very ballsy and admirable when/if you declare as much along with analysis as to why. And if it happens, it would trump the Rigo/Donaire by absolute miles. :lol: That Canelo win gonna look something spiffy if he fucking beats Golovkin FFS. Already does when he hasn't lost since. Floyd probably be tempted to take the 160 strap off him without a CW. How would you like that @Bogotazo?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You have Canelo here, I know you do. It'll be very ballsy and admirable when/if you declare as much along with analysis as to why. And if it happens, it would trump the Rigo/Donaire by absolute miles. :lol: That Canelo win gonna look something spiffy if he fucking beats Golovkin FFS. Already does when he hasn't lost since. Floyd probably be tempted to take the 160 strap off him without a CW. How would you like that @Bogotazo?


Im almost starting to root for Canelo


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love to see someone break down this fight technically and explain why Canelo wins. He's not gonna win. He doesnt have the work rate. Or the power. Or the footwork. or the versatility. Or the skills. GGG is gonna break the ginger down and show him what mexican style is about


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Im almost starting to root for Canelo


You telling me you haven't looked at Canelo Alvarez from that sort of angle? I thought that was the whole deal tbh. :lol: Agendaz everywhere.


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bullshit, he will run


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@turbotime

The first 2:40 in. :rofl atsch It is and probably always will be my fave performance ever from him for a lot of different reasons. The catch was so fucking unnecessary though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I would love to see someone break down this fight technically and explain why Canelo wins. He's not gonna win. He doesnt have the work rate. Or the power. Or the footwork. or the versatility. Or the skills. GGG is gonna break the ginger down and show him what mexican style is about


Canelo has excellent foot work. He is always in position to punch. Cotto who did one of the better movers in the sport never befuddled him with his footwork and he was able to trap both Lara and Trout when he needed too. I don't see how this applies anyway considering Golovkin won't be particularly hard to find.

He has excellent skills and this goes back to Mayweather claiming he was the most mentally exhausting fighter he's fought. As for workrate and power, we will just have to see, it's very easy throwing at the tip Golovkin throws when you are fighting no hopers like Martin Murray and Curtis Stevens. Unlike them there will be punches coming back at him and we will be able to test the theory from his fans whether he gets hit on purpose or hid defense really ain't all that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You telling me you haven't looked at Canelo Alvarez from that sort of angle? I thought that was the whole deal tbh. :lol: Agendaz everywhere.


Golo has always been Turboteam


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You have Canelo here, I know you do. It'll be very ballsy and admirable when/if you declare as much along with analysis as to why. And if it happens, it would trump the Rigo/Donaire by absolute miles. :lol: That Canelo win gonna look something spiffy if he fucking beats Golovkin FFS. Already does when he hasn't lost since. Floyd probably be tempted to take the 160 strap off him without a CW. How would you like that @Bogotazo?


:yep I haven't gone all out yet picking Canelo to win. His footwork and stamina/workrate are the 2 big things. I don't even think he has to improve both of them. If he can fix his footwork so he can take his breaks without relying on the ropes like Mayweather in the later part of his career, then he's good. Or he can just fix his stamina so where he doesn't have to lay on the ropes.

As long as Canelo is throwing and in the middle of the ring, he's good. Me and bogo used to talk about how he's always in punching mode or in defense mode, but integrates them poorly. He's shown some improvement in that area over the past year. I just need him to do that for 3 minutes like a Mike McCallum could or Juan Manuel Marquez


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I would love to see someone break down this fight technically and explain why Canelo wins. He's not gonna win. He doesnt have the work rate. Or the power. Or the footwork. or the versatility. Or the skills. GGG is gonna break the ginger down and show him what mexican style is about


both the stevens and lemuiex fights are a good gage on how badly canelo is going to do, in the fact that both guys are punchers, especially the lemuiex fight as i have david a better 160 fighter as he is proven at the weight.

the lemuiex fight is exaclty how this fight is going to go down except that the ending will be quicker as david is the more dangerous and talented 160 boxer.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Canelo has excellent foot work. He is always in position to punch. Cotto who did one of the better movers in the sport never befuddled him with his footwork and he was able to trap both Lara and Trout when he needed too. I don't see how this applies anyway considering Golovkin won't be particularly hard to find.
> 
> He has excellent skills and this goes back to Mayweather claiming he was the most mentally exhausting fighter he's fought. As for workrate and power, we will just have to see, it's very easy throwing at the tip Golovkin throes when you are fighting no hopers like Martin Murray and Curtis Stevens.


It applies because when GGG wants to he has dazzling footwork. People forget that GGG is a great technician and has excellent feet himself. Look at the David Lemieux fight. When there was danger, GGG just picked apart David with his jab, kept him at range and used his feet before destroying him with the real power shots. Canelo would suffer a similar fate. Canelo may have good leverage and be in position to always throw punches, but I'm talking about his mobility when fighters are on the move. He can't throw those dazzling combinations at mobile targets. Sure he can bust out combos at immobile targets like angulo, kirkland, lopez etc but thats not GGG. But like you said, wont apply here as much because GGG will be banging him out on the inside-midrange

Yeah he has skills, just doesnt have the appropriate skills to beat GGG. He can't stand in the pocket and counter & beat GGG that way, and inevitably that is where the fight would take place.

Regarding workrate and power, it's obvious Canelo is not special in either of those categories. He looks good KOing glass chinned kirkland and khan. He couldn't dent Miguel Cotto so GGG can trade with Canelo and get to him that way.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin's defense is only shitty when he doesn't care what's coming back. People act like he gets tagged all the time. When he wants to defend, he does so pretty damn effectively-it's just not flashy. I remember in the 7th round against Murray (just watched it again), he literally stood right in front of Murray for 3 seconds, not throwing anything, just waiting for Martin to open up. Canelo's got good upper body movement, but against someone who attacks the body and has a solid output every round, it's going to really exhaust Canelo. And also the fact that he's been pushed to the ropes by lesser fighters isn't a welcoming sign. He may be doing that to draw them in and counter them, but even if he does score some counters doing that, Golovkin is the last person you want to have you pinned. Canelo is a good body puncher himself, but if you go through Golovkin's career and see how many fuckin KD's and KO's he has from body shots, it's insane. Obviously they aren't the greatest names, but when you got power to break ribs, you can't languish on the ropes.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Canelo has excellent foot work.* He is always in position to punch. Cotto who did one of the better movers in the sport never befuddled him with his footwork and he was able to trap both Lara and Trout when he needed too. I don't see how this applies anyway considering Golovkin won't be particularly hard to find.
> 
> He has excellent skills and this goes back to Mayweather claiming he was the most mentally exhausting fighter he's fought. As for workrate and power, we will just have to see, it's very easy throwing at the tip Golovkin throws when you are fighting no hopers like Martin Murray and Curtis Stevens. Unlike them there will be punches coming back at him and we will be able to test the theory from his fans whether he gets hit on purpose or hid defense really ain't all that.


Whatever drugs you're taking, please sen me some ! This "reality" shit is getting old.

Canelo has some of the worst footwork in the sport today. That's why Floyd was able to completely shut him down. That's why even Kahn was able to land on him consistently for 4 rounds.

Golovkin is a master at controlling the ring and herding his opponent. Plus, he moves and throws from all sorts of odd angles, and both to the body and the head. Canelo simply does not have the skills to survive that onslaught, and Golovkin only has to land clean one time, with either hand.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It applies because when GGG wants to he has dazzling footwork. People forget that GGG is a great technician and has excellent feet himself. Look at the David Lemieux fight.


Do you think David Lemuiex is as skilled and has as good of footwork as Miguel Cotto? Jittery bouncy David Lemuiex who got his shit pushed in by Marco Rubio is your barometer to show how good Golovkin foot work is? Canelo has been in with Lara, Trout, Mayweather and Cotto level guys and you bring up David Lemuiex? David Lemuiex is basic you're a boxer you should be able to see the difference in quality between a guy like that and a Miguel Cotto.



> When t He couldn't dent Miguel Cotto so GGG can trade with Canelo and get to him that way.


He didn't KO Cotto but every shot he landed you felt it. Mayweather said he was the hardest puncher he fought and it's bot specifically his power it's his technique and delivery, and Canelo can throw every punch in the book with force. Curtis Stevens has power he was banged out by Jesse Brinkley. Again these are different levels. Cotto looked sensational banging out Daniel Geale, you are over exaggerating Golovkin abilities because hes fought shitty opposition.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Whatever drugs you're taking, please sen me some ! This "reality" shit is getting old.
> 
> Canelo has some of the worst footwork in the sport today. That's why Floyd was able to completely shut him down. That's why even Kahn was able to land on him consistently for 4 rounds.
> 
> Golovkin is a master at controlling the ring and herding his opponent. Plus, he moves and throws from all sorts of odd angles, and both to the body and the head. Canelo simply does not have the skills to survive that onslaught, and Golovkin only has to land clean one time, with either hand.


You are confusing foot speed with foot work. Canelo is able to position guys where he wants to, just as he was able to position Khan into that right hand. He is also never out of position or overextended. If he footwork was so poor he should've lost to Cotto who has some of the best feet in boxing. Khan was not able to land consistently BTW, he had a 29% connect percentage, was outhrown and outlanded.

And no Golovkin isn't koing Canelo with the first punch he lands. Stop being a fan boy. Most of his kos have come off accumulation.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

And y'all call MW a troll. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gonna drop this in here again.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Unlike them there will be punches coming back at him and we will be able to test the theory from his fans whether he gets hit on purpose or hid defense really ain't all that


There's no doubt in my mind he ate shots on purpose in the infamous pizza face fight against LMW Rosado. Well, obviously not on purpose but rather left himself open by fighting so recklessly and trying to impress as an action fighter on a triple header HBO card that was hyped far more than his first against Proksa. There also reports he had the flu or whatever but I take that with a grain of salt personally.

I'd say his defense declined pretty dramatically under Sanchez and in trying to make a name on network but his opposition (yeah) improved at the same time so it doesn't hold much water either. He can definitely fight a lot more measured and defensively responsible, but the less he throws the more it's going to play into Canelo's favor. I just cannot wait to see what sort of effect his shots have and how he does against sadly probably the best defensive fighter he's fought. Sounds weird.

Speaking of that night, Warlando was starting to fucking come on strong @Zopilote


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> And y'all call MW a troll. :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Speaking of that night, Warlando was starting to fucking come on strong @Zopilote


He was, but to.be honest, I don't think he would have done enough to win had it gone the distance. Couldn't see him stopping Mikey, and Mikey was too far ahead.

I was very excited for that night, but it was it was totally ruined by that disgusting robbery that was Martinez-Burgos.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> He was, but to.be honest, I don't think he would have done enough to win had it gone the distance. Couldn't see him stopping Mikey, and Mikey was too far ahead.
> 
> I was very excited for that night, but it was it was totally ruined by that disgusting robbery that was Martinez-Burgos.


Nah he wouldn't and I don't blame Mikey either.

Fuckin Mikey.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

The idea that if a fighter loses early in their career, they are forever a shit fighter that can't get any better is really fucking annoying. Should we go down the list of fighters who lost early in their career who went on to become good or even great fighters? Such a shit reason to bring that up as a reason to bash someone's resume or skills.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> The idea that if a fighter loses early in their career, they are forever a shit fighter that can't get any better is really fucking annoying. Should we go down the list of fighters who lost early in their career who went on to become good or even great fighters? Such a shit reason to bring that up as a reason to bash someone's resume or skills.


Can you see David Lemuiex's weaknesses as a fighter?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can you see David Lemuiex's weaknesses as a fighter?


Of course I can, but I'm not basing Golovkin's footwork on just Lemieux alone. You can't go on about Canelo's footwork just because he's faced the fighters you mentioned. They made his footwork look like shit. You can argue because they're better, but that doesn't take away that Canelo just isn't that kind of fighter. How often do you see Canelo trap people in a corner on a constant basis, even if he's not throwing? He leaves so many opportunities for them to escape. I don't feel like going on, but if I were a fighter and I had to decide between the two whose footwork I would study to use, there's no way in hell I would pick Canelo over Golovkin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> Of course I can, but I'm not basing Golovkin's footwork on just Lemieux alone. You can't go on about Canelo's footwork just because he's faced the fighters you mentioned. They made his footwork look like shit. You can argue because they're better, but that doesn't take away that Canelo just isn't that kind of fighter. How often do you see Canelo trap people in a corner on a constant basis, even if he's not throwing? He leaves so many opportunities for them to escape. I don't feel like going on, but if I were a fighter and I had to decide between the two whose footwork I would study to use, there's no way in hell I would pick Canelo over Golovkin.


I never said Canelo footwork was better than Golovkins. It's not however poor, it's actually pretty damn good he's just slow, and much better than the jittery bounce into a left hook or right hand that Lemuiex employs

As for looked shit






I'm generally perplexed by what people mean. He cut off the ring excellently here, its Lara lol, was it the Mayweather fight?

It's neither here nor there, Golovkin is no Lara or Mayweather. He will be right where Canelo wants him.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I never said Canelo footwork was better than Golovkins. It's not however poor, it's actually pretty damn good he's just slow, and much better than the jittery bounce into a left hook or right hand that Lemuiex employs
> 
> As for looked shit
> 
> ...


I guess I got mixed up when you said he has excellent footwork so fair enough. I haven't watched Canelo/Lara since it happened. I'l; watch that video tomorrow. I still however, am more confident in Gennady putting Canelo where he wants him. That jab is going to be a bitch to get by. And he's not going to out jab Gennady. So many things point to Canelo having to increase his output and from what we've seen of him and his less than stellar stamina, it's not going to bode well. You can say also that maybe Saul will decrease Golovkin's output so who knows. I'm not banking on Alvarez being able to manipulate Golovkin as I am the other way around.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Muff said:


> I guess I got mixed up when you said he has excellent footwork so fair enough. I haven't watched Canelo/Lara since it happened. I'l; watch that video tomorrow. I still however, am more confident in Gennady putting Canelo where he wants him. That jab is going to be a bitch to get by. And he's not going to out jab Gennady. So many things point to Canelo having to increase his output and from what we've seen of him and his less than stellar stamina, it's not going to bode well. You can say also that maybe Saul will decrease Golovkin's output so who knows. I'm not banking on Alvarez being able to manipulate Golovkin as I am the other way around.


I'm not saying Canelo wins by any means. I'm disputing this utter destruction people are predicting. The Jab and foot speed I'd definitely in Golovkin favor, but Golovkin hasn't fought a guy like who can catch punches and come back with 2-3 thudding shots to the body and head. Canelos a different breed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *You are confusing foot speed with foot work.* Canelo is able to position guys where he wants to, just as he was able to position Khan into that right hand. He is also never out of position or overextended. If he footwork was so poor he should've lost to Cotto who has some of the best feet in boxing. Khan was not able to land consistently BTW, he had a 29% connect percentage, was outhrown and outlanded.
> 
> And no Golovkin isn't koing Canelo with the first punch he lands. Stop being a fan boy. Most of his kos have come off accumulation.


No, I'm not. And he didn't position Kahn with that right hand. He threw that OH right from southern Jersey. He telegraphed it like it was morse code. Kahn has unbelievably huge gaps in his defense, and Canelo waited until one opened up. Kudos to Canelo, that was brilliant, but if you think that was due to some kind of ring generalship then you know less about boxing than Fat Dan.

If you think that punch would have actually landed on Golovkin, I would very much like to place personal bets with you for the rest of the millenium. I won't have to work, ever again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> *There's no doubt in my mind he ate shots on purpose in the infamous pizza face fight against LMW Rosado. Well, obviously not on purpose but rather left himself open by fighting so recklessly and trying to impress as an action fighter on a triple header HBO card that was hyped far more than his first against Proksa......*


This is absolutely correct. Golovkin has stated so very clearly, as has Abel Sanchez. - And if you rewatch that fight with this in mind, then watch something like the Stevens fight, where Golovkin had to be very careful, it's starts to become obvious.

Golovkin is so on another level, it's kind of hard to even understand him.
Seriously. He's like a cat, playing with a mouse before eating it.

- And Canelo is very fond of cheese.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

telegraphed lol


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> [
> 
> telegraphed lol


Paulie has recently become just another network whore. You don't know this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Paulie has recently become just another HBO whore. You don't know this?


:lol: yes Paulie's commentating jobs on CBS and Showtime have made him become an HBO whore


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, I'm not. And he didn't position Kahn with that right hand. He threw that OH right from southern Jersey. He telegraphed it like it was morse code. Kahn has unbelievably huge gaps in his defense, and Canelo waited until one opened up. Kudos to Canelo, that was brilliant, but if you think that was due to some kind of ring generalship then you know less about boxing than Fat Dan.
> 
> If you think that punch would have actually landed on Golovkin, I would very much like to place personal bets with you for the rest of the millenium. I won't have to work, ever again.


You don't know shit, most of Canelo's work up to that point was done to encourage Khan to step to his right, right into a position where Canelo could land that shot. That's why he was throwing the lead left hook constantly, even though he was missing with it quite a bit, it was making Khan move to the right. The body work slowed him down and got him to bite hard on the feints (look at the bruising on Khan's side as he lays face up). It was all nicely set up, to say he telegraphed the shot shows you shouldn't really be taken seriously here, it's not my fault you couldn't recognize the shots, body work and feints Canelo was using to get Khan in better range.

I hope you're not trying to say that Canelo would have no chance landing a hard straight right hand on GGG, is that the new one? Does GGG now have elite defense and simply cannot get hit by those kind of shots? My god, the hype is real.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

@dyna You want to explain? :rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yes Paulie's commentating jobs on CBS and Showtime have made him become an HBO whore


And yet this was an HBO event. But fine, change it to "network" if it makes you feel better.

Paulie don't rock the boat no more. That's become very clear.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> You don't know shit, most of Canelo's work up to that point was done to encourage Khan to step to his right, right into a position where Canelo could land that shot. That's why he was throwing the lead left hook constantly, even though he was missing with it quite a bit, it was making Khan move to the right. The body work slowed him down and got him to bite hard on the feints (look at the bruising on Khan's side as he lays face up). It was all nicely set up, to say he telegraphed the shot shows you shouldn't really be taken seriously here, it's not my fault you couldn't recognize the shots, body work and feints Canelo was using to get Khan in better range.
> 
> I hope you're not trying to say that Canelo would have no chance landing a hard straight right hand on GGG, is that the new one? Does GGG now have elite defense and simply cannot get hit by those kind of shots? My god, the hype is real.


You're right about the lead hooks setting Kahn up. Your wrong about everything else. Canelo didn't use FOOTWORK to herd Kahn, which was the point being discussed. (Duh.) And that OH right could not possibly have been MORE telegraphed. Correct, I'm saying (without hesitation) that it would not have landed on Golovkin, or any fighter with good defense. Not a chance.

feel free to believe whatever nonsense you want, I can't stop you.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I never said Canelo footwork was better than Golovkins.* It's not however poor, it's actually pretty damn good he's just slow*, and much better than the jittery bounce into a left hook or right hand that Lemuiex employs


As much as it's pretty obvious that Golovkin has replaced Manny as your "everybody loves him but he's not black so therefore I hate him!" favourite, the above is true.

Canelo does have good footwork, he puts his feet where he wants/needs them and is very rarely if ever off balance.

He's just a bit ploddy!

These guys have sparred previously and it sounded like a hard, competitive spar.


----------



## ORG83 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> You're right about the lead hooks setting Kahn up. Your wrong about everything else. Canelo didn't use FOOTWORK to herd Kahn, which was the point being discussed. (Duh.) And that OH right could not possibly have been MORE telegraphed. Correct, I'm saying (without hesitation) that it would not have landed on Golovkin, or any fighter with good defense. Not a chance.
> 
> feel free to believe whatever nonsense you want, I can't stop you.


Do you know what "telegraphed" means? Serious question.

The KO right wasn't telegraphed at all. He feinted with the jab, then launched the right. But the right was somewhat of a feint as it was his start low, bring it up to the chin right he likes to use a lot.

That's why he kept shovelling that right hand to the body of Khan. He was pushing him that way with the left hooks and trying to get Amir comfortable with taking the rights to the body.

Khan even dropped his left arm to try to cover off the body shot, then obviously got annihilated when Canelo bought the right up to the chin.

Personally I love seeing stuff like that, the setting up of punches minutes, even rounds, in advance!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i will one month ban bet any of the existing flomo golovkin haters that still remain on this forum here that either

1. canelo will not land more punches than curtis stevens(97)
2. canelo will not throw more punches than david lemuix(335)
3. canelo will not last more rounds than curtis stevens(eight complete)

a canelo ko/tko/dq is graded as a win and a fight going to the cards because of a unintentional head but will be graded as no action.

i am using both stevens and lemuiex because i do not feel that canelo beats either so if canelo is better than both, which some people claim, then theoretically alvarez should have no problem performing better

we all know that you flomos like to talk...back up your garbage...not so much


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Golovkins offensive arsenal is ridiculously impressive, even when it leaves him open guys are too scared to come back with anything more than a shot at a time. If Canelo can start timing combinations to counter him he can start shutting Golovkins offense down and gain a foothold in the matchup.

Alvarez will be able to eat his punches and figure him out, this is a competitive fight. I'm picking my guy Canelo but it could turn into a pick-em kinda fight..


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i will one month ban bet any of the existing flomo golovkin haters that still remain on this forum here that either
> 
> 1. canelo will not land more punches than curtis stevens(97)
> 2. canelo will not throw more punches than david lemuix(335)
> ...


I'm no "Flomo" and I like Golovkin but I'd bet that Alvarez exceeds all three of your points.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Golovkins offensive arsenal is ridiculously impressive, even when it leaves him open guys are too scared to come back with anything more than a shot at a time. If Canelo can start timing combinations to counter him he can start shutting Golovkins offense down and gain a foothold in the matchup.
> 
> Alvarez will be able to eat his punches and figure him out, this is a competitive fight. I'm picking my guy Canelo but it could turn into a pick-em kinda fight..


Has Alvarez proven his chin to such a degree that he can take Golly's shots fine?

Also remember than Gennady on average almost throws twice as much as Canelo.
70 vs 40 punches per round

Lemieux who was tentative and scared as fuck still threw on average as much punches as Canelo normally does. He averaged 10 punches per round more than Canelo against Khan.

What will happen to Alvarez' lack of workrate when Gennady starts ripping to his body?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ORG83 said:


> Do you know what "telegraphed" means? Serious question.
> 
> The KO right wasn't telegraphed at all. He feinted with the jab, then launched the right. But the right was somewhat of a feint as it was his start low, bring it up to the chin right he likes to use a lot.
> 
> ...


I could heer the beep meep beep from behind my screen when Alvarez was about to throw that right.
Khan ain't British, if he were he could have used his Turing machine to translate the morse code and gazelle hop away.

As telegraphed as the whole German campaign, any Brit could have seen that one coming.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Has Alvarez proven his chin to such a degree that he can take Golly's shots fine?
> 
> Also remember than Gennady on average almost throws twice as much as Canelo.
> 70 vs 40 punches per round
> ...


Nobody has ever made Golovkin think about what he is throwing though, he's been timed with single shots on occassion but never hard, fast and accurate counter combinations. Canelo will land these. He'll be made to think about what he's coming in with and what's coming back. He can rip to the body too. What happens to Golovkins output and accuracy then?

I take your point about being able to stand up to Golovkins shots, I've not seen Alvarez bothered by anything in recent years and his defense has improved a lot he can be slick when he wants so I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt.

A huge part of this fight depends on how much Alvarez's punches effect Golovkin and how well Alvarez can take Golovkins punches.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Nobody has ever made Golovkin think about what he is throwing though, he's been timed with single shots on occassion but never hard, fast and accurate counter combinations. Canelo will land these. He'll be made to think about what he's coming in with and what's coming back. He can rip to the body too. What happens to Golovkins output and accuracy then?


Golovkin has been hit by Stevens and Lemieux who are both much harder proven punchers than Canelo.
Murray* managed to stun Abraham hard and what did his punches do against Golly?

I just don't believe in Canelo's power.
Who has he stopped?

Is knocking out an old Baldomir _that _impressive_?_

_*not Lemieux, I confuse their names from time to time_


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

dyna said:


> Golovkin has been hit by Stevens and Lemieux who are both much harder proven punchers than Canelo.


GGG caught Stevens on his shoulder all night. Not much landed clean to matter. Power means nothing if you can't place it. I haven't seen the Lemieux fight since it happened but I assume the same there.

As usual on the internet very important things are overlooked. Things like discipline and skill. Putting Canelo in the same league as Stevens or even Lemieux is a tragic affair.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin has been hit by Stevens and Lemieux who are both much harder proven punchers than Canelo.
> Lemieux managed to stun Abraham hard and what did his punches do against Golly?
> 
> I just don't believe in Canelo's power.
> ...


My point is more that Alvarez will do better at limiting Golovkins offense by putting his own shots together and countering rather than actually hurting him with a single shot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> And yet this was an HBO event. But fine, change it to "network" if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Paulie don't rock the boat no more. That's become very clear.


You should come up with a different conspiracy theory. This one sucks


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin has been hit by Stevens and Lemieux who are both much harder proven punchers than Canelo.
> *Lemieux managed to stun Abraham hard* and what did his punches do against Golly?
> 
> I just don't believe in Canelo's power.
> ...


Hm??


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

One of the more level headed Paulie interview I have EVER SEEN! Most of the time he seems to have an axe to grind like a dejected lover but this time he gave honest replies without the emotions.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> GGG caught Stevens on his shoulder all night. Not much landed clean to matter. Power means nothing if you can't place it. I haven't seen the Lemieux fight since it happened but I assume the same there.
> 
> As usual on the internet very important things are overlooked. Things like discipline and skill. Putting Canelo in the same league as Stevens or even Lemieux is a tragic affair.


but skill or discipline have nothing to do with canelo's lack of power, i seriously doubt canelo hits harder than either stevens or lemieux


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You should come up with a different conspiracy theory. This one sucks


Wow the beginning, then Paulie not whining in an interview. A+ vid.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hm??


Meant Murray.

For some reason I confuse their names from time to time


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> but skill or discipline have nothing to do with canelo's lack of power, i seriously doubt canelo hits harder than either stevens or lemieux


But who has stevens reallllly KO'd?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> But who has stevens reallllly KO'd?


but who has canelo really kod?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Meant Murray.
> 
> For some reason I confuse their names from time to time


christ I was feeling Johnstown'd with that slip up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> but who has canelo really kod?


I don't think anyone is expecting a Canelo KO.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I don't think anyone is expecting a Canelo KO.


im making the point that there is no reason why anyone should assume that canelo hits harder than lemuiex or stevens when based on records

in reality, they should be thinking the exact opposite.

and if canelo does not ko golovkin then his only chance is kds in mulitple rounds or robbery.

basic logic tells you that a guy who throws twice as many punches with both a higher connect an ko percentage is probably going to win the fight


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> but skill or discipline have nothing to do with canelo's lack of power, i seriously doubt canelo hits harder than either stevens or lemieux


He doesn't have to hit harder. That's the point.

If he manages to catch GGG on the chin, not on the shoulder like Stevens did all night then maybe a different story eh? Or better a liver shot.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> But who has stevens reallllly KO'd?


Nobody of note. Tomato cans mostly. Canelo would stop Stevens in 7-8 rounds


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nobody of note. Tomato cans mostly. Canelo would stop Stevens in 7-8 rounds


He would do Rosado, Geale, etc. in too.

He was taking hard stuff from Angulo too. Canelo IS being underestimated here, probably outta frustration for prolonging the fight. But this is a real middleweight title fight we have. Finally we can stop bitching moaning and complaining :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> He doesn't have to hit harder. That's the point.
> 
> If he manages to catch GGG on the chin, not on the shoulder like Stevens did all night then maybe a different story eh? Or better a liver shot.


Don't you think it's worrying that Canelo wasn't able to buckle Cotto?

Look at this.
Cotto was coming forward, took a flush right uppercut


If Cotto took those shots, then what's stopping Gennady from bulldozing through Canelo?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He would do Rosado, Geale, etc. in too.
> 
> He was taking hard stuff from Angulo too. Canelo IS being underestimated here, probably outta frustration for prolonging the fight. But this is a real middleweight title fight we have. Finally we can stop bitching moaning and complaining :lol:


I'm perplexed that alot of boxing fans many I know who are smart have Canelo being outclassed physically at middleweight. His skills should more than split the difference and he's not a small guy.

I'm a huge Quillin fan before he was known and even I said that Canelo would beat him and Quillin unlike Curtis Stevens has real one punch KO power but he doesn't know how to use and someone as classically schooled as Canelo would see everything Quillin threw a mile away.

I think this is a competitive fight. Hope it gets made soon


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

There was no power on that uppercut. He was moving backward when he threw it. Look at the lead foot again.

The last one was a good shot but maybe it bounced off his shoulder first. Who knows. Late in the fight?

Anyway the shot he hit Khan with was much harder than these two examples.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Don't you think it's worrying that Canelo wasn't able to buckle Cotto?
> 
> Look at this.
> Cotto was coming forward, took a flush right uppercut
> ...


Canelo welcomes a boxing match. He didnt seem at any point to be looking for the KO.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm perplexed that alot of boxing fans many I know who are smart have Canelo being outclassed physically at middleweight. His skills should more than split the difference and he's not a small guy.
> 
> I'm a huge Quillin fan before he was known and even I said that Canelo would beat him and Quillin unlike Curtis Stevens has real one punch KO power but he doesn't know how to use and someone as classically schooled as Canelo would see everything Quillin threw a mile away.
> 
> I think this is a competitive fight. Hope it gets made soon


I just think people don't like Canelo. Some decisions may have not should have gone his way (Lara) and the ridiculous MD vs Floyd, the longing for the Golovkin fight. As intense as boxing fans just are, like us, it starts to make sense


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Look at this.
Cotto was coming forward, took a flush right uppercut


If Cotto took those shots, then what's stopping Gennady from bulldozing through Canelo?[/QUOTE]










300 punches canelo landed on angulo and still couldnt drop him with alfredo begging to continue, disgusted with the stoppage


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> Look at this.
> Cotto was coming forward, took a flush right uppercut
> 
> 
> If Cotto took those shots, then what's stopping Gennady from bulldozing through Canelo?












300 punches canelo landed on angulo and still couldnt drop him with alfredo begging to continue, disgusted with the stoppage [/QUOTE]
Angulo is a tough dude though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Angulo is a tough guy though.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't know why people are comparing Canelo to Stevens or Lemiuex in the first place.

What triggered this?


----------



## Common Pipistrelle (May 9, 2016)

A middleweight 'champion' fighting at 160lbs, what next??


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Angulo is a tough guy though.


he was stopped two times prior before canelo got to him so one could make a case that angulo was damaged goods. i really do not think canelo will have any success whatsover at 160, especially taking into consideration that he could not hurt small cotto with some people having miguel winning that fight.

if cotto were to fight golovkin the bet wouldnt be if miguel would win rather if he could survive the over/under of 6.5 rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> he was stopped two times prior before canelo got to him so one could make a case that angulo was damaged goods. i really do not think canelo will have any success whatsover at 160, especially taking into consideration that he could not hurt small cotto with some people having miguel winning that fight.
> 
> if cotto were to fight golovkin the bet wouldnt be if miguel would win rather if he could survive the over/under of 6.5 rounds.


He wasnt Golovkin KO'd though


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Must admit I am pleased that they will at least entertain the notion of a fight at the MW limit. This is way I wasn't making too much a fuss over what Canelo might've said about 155 being his limit. Anything that is said prior to actual negotiations starting is nothing but talk and posturing.

Only once actual talks begin does what they demand matter.

With that said, my pick is GGG KO by round 9. I think Alvarez might have some success early on, but I anticipate GGG taking control by round 3 or 4 and laying some serious damage.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> I don't know why people are comparing Canelo to Stevens or Lemiuex in the first place.
> 
> What triggered this?


Clearly it's about GGG having faced two legitimate MW's with power, with the question being about Alvarez's punching power.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mal said:


> Clearly it's about GGG having faced two legitimate MW's with power, with the question being about Alvarez's punching power.


In that case then let me point out that neither Stevens nor Lemieux present the skillset to land punches that Canelo does.

We can find a ton of examples very recently ( Postol vs Matthysse is one ) where a guy nobody saw winning by knockout does.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> In that case then let me point out that neither Stevens nor Lemieux present the skillset to land punches that Canelo does.


I don't see any truth in that statement. Both Lemieux and Stevens posses very good skill and technique. Are they FMjr in regards to their punch positioning? No. But they are still both capable of landing very telling blows. Besides, lets not act like Alvarez is some master technician in the ring.



HumansSuck said:


> We can find a ton of examples very recently ( Postol vs Matthysse is one ) where a guy nobody saw winning by knockout does.


Sure, I guess. I'm not sure of the correlation you are making, but yes, that happens.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mal said:


> Sure, I guess. I'm not sure of the correlation you are making, but yes, that happens.


The point I'm making is that tons of power isn't what you need to knock someone out.

You need 1) Adequate power and 2) A way of delivering that power.

Stevens and Lemieux can have all the power in the world but if they're no good at delivering it against the very best they will lose every time.

Stevens managed to hit GGG on his shoulder all night. Sure, maybe a random left hook once in awhile but grazing shots for the most part. The same for Lemieux when GGG played it careful for a few rounds until his opponent tired.

Both guys are rather predictable when put on the elite stage. So yeah, tons of power means nothing sometimes.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> The point I'm making is that tons of power isn't what you need to knock someone out.
> 
> You need 1) Adequate power and 2) A way of delivering that power.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying, but I still disagree. I think both Stevens and Lemieux are more than capable of landing on pretty much most guys in their division, Alvarez included. In my opinion, that's just a tad bit of over-analyzing to detail. I would make Alvarez a clear fave over Stevens (based a lot on his inconsistency), but I see Lemieux versus Alvarez as a 50-50 fight.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Mal said:


> I get what your saying, but I still disagree. I think both Stevens and Lemieux are more than capable of landing on pretty much most guys in their division, Alvarez included. In my opinion, that's just a tad bit of over-analyzing to detail. I would make Alvarez a clear fave over Stevens (based a lot on his inconsistency), but I see Lemieux versus Alvarez as a 50-50 fight.


Yeah I guess that's where we disagree. I do not see Lemieux beating Canelo.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Yeah I guess that's where we disagree. I do not see Lemieux beating Canelo.


I think Lemieux's handspeed and power would be a big shock to Alvarez. Lemiuex isn't a blown up WW or JrMW, he's a legitimate heavy and fast handed MW.

Alvarez is yet to even face ANY type of legitimate MW, so for me, the jury's still a bit out on just how effective Alvarez will be once he actually starts facing MW's. Personally, I don't see him having the same level of success he had at JrMW.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> I don't know why people are comparing Canelo to Stevens or Lemiuex in the first place.
> 
> What triggered this?


we're just comparing their power and how canelo in all likelihood wont be able to hurt ggg


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> Yeah I guess that's where we disagree. I do not see Lemieux beating Canelo.


With good reason. An old Rubio who Pavlik boxed circles around beat him senseless. That jittery bouncing would see him walk into multiple Canelo combinations


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> With good reason. An old Rubio who Pavlik boxed circles around beat him senseless. That jittery bouncing would see him walk into multiple Canelo combinations


I think Canelo would win but dont you think it would be pretty competitive? stylistically Lemieux lends himself to Canelo and I think he has enough flaws that Canelo would win but Lemieux has pretty good power and could end up hurting Canelo in a shootout. It would be a good fight in any case and should happen (wuld have preferred Canelo vs Lemieux instead of khan tbh)


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He's doing it because he knows his reputation will be destroyed if he doesn't.(and nothing's signed yet.Don't be surprised if they offer Golovkin two goats and a cow then say he ducked them)
> He has just beaten a guy who had proved zero at 147 with a glass chin and made him jump two weight classes.I'd bet anything that he would keep dodging if he could.
> Damn shame.That kid was a very bright light not so long ago.Even got a SD against the P4P#1


In fairness who has GGG beat?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think Canelo would win but dont you think it would be pretty competitive? stylistically Lemieux lends himself to Canelo and I think he has enough flaws that Canelo would win but Lemieux has pretty good power and could end up hurting Canelo in a shootout. It would be a good fight in any case and should happen (wuld have preferred Canelo vs Lemieux instead of khan tbh)


Canelos hasn't been hurt by anyone on a long time despite facing punchers, nor do I believe Lemuiex offense is varied enough to land with enough force and accuracy to hurt Canelo, nor has Lemuiex fought any quality competition to say he has that sort of power.I'd bank on Lemuiex throwing alot of punches and missing, hitting arms and elbows and even the occasional one he gets in Canelo rolls and eventually tiring as Canelo digs the body and head with the red jumping in around round 9-10 to end it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lemiuex's problem is that he's always tense 24/7. He throws everything 100% power and 100% speed. Canelo is similar to this also, but Lemieux takes it to the next level. The obvious problem here is that when he's loading up, it's telegraphed, but it goes deeper than that. Whenever your opponent tenses up, it lets you know he's going to punch. You can well when Lemiuex is going to hop in and start his offense. You can tell when he's going to start a combination. Mentioning his hopping, that's another sign. Once he stops hopping and sets his feet, you already know to duck.










Mayweather is much more relaxed when he punches and before he punches. That's why his punches are so hard to see coming. You can even look at Anderson Silva and Conor McGregor int he UFC to see this. Tense guys like Andre Berto or even Khan are really fast, but easy to anticipate


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Finally a fight that has my juices going. Haven't felt like debating boxing in a long time. Hell yeah let's do this


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin who got pizza faced by Gabriel Rosado and took 11 rounds to finish Martin Murray is going to steamroll Canelo? I expect Quincy K to say something as stupid as Canelo might lose to Curtis Stevens but surely the rest of you see the Middleweight divison as outright putrid? That should be self evident when Cotto steamrolled Geale worse than Alfonso Gomez. Come now.


Agreed. Some idiot just said Saunders outboxes Canelo.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin who got pizza faced by Gabriel Rosado and took 11 rounds to finish Martin Murray is going to steamroll Canelo? I expect Quincy K to say something as stupid as Canelo might lose to Curtis Stevens but surely the rest of you see the Middleweight divison as outright putrid? That should be self evident when Cotto steamrolled Geale worse than Alfonso Gomez. Come now.


why do you keep mentioning me? are you in love with me?

youre a fuken moron...how many times do i have to tell you this

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

since stevens will never fight canelo because alvarez will be back down to 155 after he gets thoroughly abused by golovkin we can make a little three month ban bet

1. stevens will land more punches than canelo(97) against golovkin or
2. stevens will last more rounds than canelo(eight complete) against golovkin

now take one of the bets you fuken pussy or go back to posting fake pictures of yourself on the internet

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435801


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Canelo has excellent foot work. *He is always in position to punch. Cotto who did one of the better movers in the sport never befuddled him with his footwork and he was able to trap both Lara and Trout when he needed too. I don't see how this applies anyway considering Golovkin won't be particularly hard to find.
> 
> He has excellent skills and this goes back to Mayweather claiming he was the most mentally exhausting fighter he's fought. As for workrate and power, we will just have to see, it's very easy throwing at the tip Golovkin throws when you are fighting no hopers like Martin Murray and Curtis Stevens. Unlike them there will be punches coming back at him and we will be able to test the theory from his fans whether he gets hit on purpose or hid defense really ain't all that.


you are one grade a moron

take the three month ban bet and put your worthless moniker where your mouth is.

lmfao...you were for all intents and purposes laughed off the esb forum.

going on six years, 101 pages, 1636 posts and 1300 votes

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

six fuken years


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> In fairness who has GGG beat?


Who could he have fought?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> There was no power on that uppercut. He was moving backward when he threw it. Look at the lead foot again. .


Actually, rt hand uppercuts, by an orthodox fighter, are SUPPOSED to be thrown off the right foot. (the power come from leverage, not shifting weight during the punch.) - And at the same time, you pull back your left arm. (Watch Mike Tyson some time if you don't believe me.) Canelo threw with pretty good technique in that clip, above. He could have used a little more rotation, but I'd say that was about 90% of perfect.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> In fairness who has GGG beat?


Proksa, Macklin, Stevens, Geale, Murray, Lemieux all Ring top 10 names when he stopped them.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a good fight. If it's at 160 then it's even better. That's a more natural weight for both men. I think Canelo is being underrated a fair bit here. I'd pick Golovkin, probably by late stoppage, but the way some people are talking are as if this wouldn't even be that good of a win. It would be a very good win indeed. I don't see Lemieux or Stevens beating Canelo. Saunders probably takes the first few rounds but gets stopped late or loses on points. Jacobs vs Canelo is a very good fight indeed. I think Saul would most likely beat all of Golovkin's resume.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> This is a good fight. If it's at 160 then it's even better. That's a more natural weight for both men. I think Canelo is being underrated a fair bit here. I'd pick Golovkin, probably by late stoppage, but the way some people are talking are as if this wouldn't even be that good of a win. It would be a very good win indeed. I don't see Lemieux or Stevens beating Canelo. Saunders probably takes the first few rounds but gets stopped late or loses on points. Jacobs vs Canelo is a very good fight indeed. I think Saul would most likely beat all of Golovkin's resume.


I agree with every word.

- But I also see no way in Hell that Canelo beats Golovkin. Just no fucking way at all. Some people MASSIVELY underrate Golovkin's skill level. I understand why, he's not your typical fighter, and often fights purposely at a lower level against lesser opponents. He has said so himself, and I truly believe this. He wants to give fans a "Big drama show" and sometimes that means carrying an opponent. He's also very willing to take medium-power shots, in the pocket, if he knows his opponent cant' hurt him. That allows him to stay focused & maximize every little mistake his opponent makes. I know this because that's how i was trained to fight, back in the day. SO, some fans think this means he's easy to hit. Think again, buddy.

Also, his defense is very subtle. He's the only active fighter I can think of with better head slips than Canelo. A very, VERY hard man to land flush on. - Not to mention, if you throw a looong right hand at him from way back in New Jersey, the way Canelo just did against Kahn, Golovkin will see it coming, and throw a lightning-fast, straight right down the pike and KYTFO even as your own pathetic excuse for a punch lands on his (backwards moving) face. 
Watch the end of Canelo-Geale, and tell me I'm wrong.

He also has deceptively good ring generalship. A lot of folks here DO realize this, but it bears repeating, for the fans up in the cheap seats. Golovkin controls the fucking ring like nobody since maybe Marvin Hagler. - And Canelo has cement feet. Do the math.

OK, it's late, I'm sorta' drunk, and going to bed now.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Actually, rt hand uppercuts, by an orthodox fighter, are SUPPOSED to be thrown off the right foot. (the power come from leverage, not shifting weight during the punch.) - And at the same time, you pull back your left arm. (Watch Mike Tyson some time if you don't believe me.) Canelo threw with pretty good technique in that clip, above. He could have used a little more rotation, but I'd say that was about 90% of perfect.


Not even close to 90%. If you look at the lead foot ( not the one generating power ) that should be down to the heel still as he rotates from the other one.

He was actually falling backwards a bit and you can see from the heel to the knee was moving backwards when he threw it. I guess landing the punch was more important but I would say he probably got less than half the intended power on that shot due to how the lead foot was creeping backward.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Proksa, Macklin, Stevens, Geale, Murray, Lemieux all Ring top 10 names when he stopped them.


Looks worse when you list it like that, the MW division is shit. Look at those names, all one dimensional, they pretty much all have the perfect style for GGG.

It's like Canelo constantly fighting Angulo and Kirkland over and over, same level of opponent, same favourable style match up.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

TFG said:


> Looks worse when you list it like that, the MW division is shit. Look at those names, all one dimensional, they pretty much all have the perfect style for GGG.
> 
> It's like Canelo constantly fighting Angulo and Kirkland over and over, same level of opponent, same favourable style match up.


Can only beat what's in front of you, and he's done it by wiping them out :conf

Let's just get Canelo-GGG on and at 160 and the winner can be indisputably the best at 160.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Can only beat what's in front of you, and he's done it by wiping them out :conf
> 
> Let's just get Canelo-GGG on and at 160 and the winner can be indisputably the best at 160.


I agree, it's not his fault, but when you're talking about how good someone is you can't ignore their level of opposition, or the fact that he's fought guys pretty much custom made for him. It makes wiping people out a lot easier. Like I said, if Canelo was fighting come forward, limited guys like Angulo every fight he would be wiping them out too. You certianly can't knock him for beating who is infront of him, but you can definitely look at those wins realistically.

As predicted, Canelo doesn't seem to have any fear whatsoever of a fight at 160, hopefully the promoters don't get in the way and complicate things.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Congratulations boxing fans, we've pressured Canelo enough to where he'll take the fight at 160. I think he'd be smart to hold out for 157, but he's a G.
> 
> Everybody was trying to shit on this kid, but he's proven that he's no chump


So we've pressured the 160 WBC belt holder to defend it at 160.
It's like Jim Crow all over again.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So we've pressured the 160 WBC belt holder to defend it at 160.
> It's like Jim Crow all over again.


We've pressured the guy who's technically the no. 1 at MW into facing his mandatory challenger. There are no trousers big enough to contain Canelo's balls.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Looks worse when you list it like that, the MW division is shit. Look at those names, all one dimensional, they pretty much all have the perfect style for GGG.
> 
> It's like Canelo constantly fighting Angulo and Kirkland over and over, same level of opponent, same favourable style match up.


not really. lemieux was a champ and murray is getting badly underrated.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> not really. lemieux was a champ and murray is getting badly underrated.


Both great style match ups for GGG and neither are elite fighters.

Lemeiux stands right in front of you and tries to knock you out.

Murray sticks his gloves up and tries to walk you down with educated pressure.

GGG was never going to be remotely troubled by either, the Murray fight was interesting because we knew he was durable, but that's it. They are similar fighters to each other and they are all one dimensional. There's no defensive specialists or point scorers in there or anyone with a style that could frustrate him. Right now he is fighting guys who are used to walking their opponents down and KO'ing them.

This shouldn't be hard for a GGG fan to take, it's not a criticism of him, it's just the division he has in front him. He will have plenty of opportunities to fight guys who can cause him problems and I'm sure he will, but as of right now, he hasn't and that's going to reflect on the way I view his overall game.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Both great style match ups for GGG and neither are elite fighters.
> 
> Lemeiux stands right in front of you and tries to knock you out.
> 
> ...


I've also been vocal that his division hasn't been very good but you cant shit on him for facing top 10 MWs.

You just simplified both Lemieux and Murray's styles to very basic terms, they are both very good fighters and Murray is clearly not a bad fighter. He moved up to 168 and fought Abraham to a a split decision that he arguably won. Lemieux was a champion at middleweight, beat up Ndam & rosado, very solid guy and a very good win. Top 5 MW.

it's not GGG's fault that Danny jacobs, billy hoe saunders and quillin all ducked him. I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be discrediting those guys if GGG knocked them out, too bad they've shown disinterest in fighting Golovkin.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Oskee gonna be sad. Canelo's all he got.


I used to like Oscar but as time goes by he seems more and more to be becoming a piece of shit. I read somewhere that he'd said he was "worried" than Khan was winning vs Canelo and that says it all really. Firstly, I don't believe for a second that he hadn't influenced the judges in some way and secondly his choice of words is simply very telling: if he promotes both guys why was he worried which one won? Because he's building up Canelo so they can try and pull some bullshit strongarm move in the negotiations for the GGG fight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Felix said:


> I used to like Oscar but as time goes by he seems more and more to be becoming a piece of shit. I read somewhere that he'd said he was "worried" than Khan was winning vs Canelo and that says it all really. Firstly, I don't believe for a second that he hadn't influenced the judges in some way and secondly his choice of words is simply very telling: if he promotes both guys why was he worried which one won? Because he's building up Canelo so they can try and pull some bullshit strongarm move in the negotiations for the GGG fight.












Says it all really. Caption that @PityTheFool

Fucks Sake :rofl :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Says it all really. Caption that @PityTheFool
> 
> Fucks Sake :rofl :lol:


"Don't worry mi hijo.When we said 160 we meant for them on fight night"


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

"You gonna look real good in a tutu puto"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

oscar should be on suicide watch after GGG dismantles his boi


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So we've pressured the 160 WBC belt holder to defend it at 160.
> It's like Jim Crow all over again.





Kurushi said:


> We've pressured the guy who's technically the no. 1 at MW into facing his mandatory challenger. There are no trousers big enough to contain Canelo's balls.


He could have easily vacated, went to 154 and fought Cotto again. He wouldn't have even been that much in the wrong to do that either with him just claiming that he's not ready for 160 yet.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

It literally makes no sense saying that he isnt ready for middleweight at this point

nobody is buying that


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He could have easily vacated, went to 154 and fought Cotto again. He wouldn't have even been that much in the wrong to do that either with him just claiming that he's not ready for 160 yet.


But he hasn't bball,and you know as well as anyone that he can't do 154 without shifting goalposts.
He'd have got slaughtered for going down to duck the guy who ducked GGG already(although he can get a little bit of a pass,but not much) and rightfully so.
A guy who comes in at near 180 on fight night is a MW.That's Chavez Jnr fight night weight at 160.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Felix said:


> I used to like Oscar but as time goes by he seems more and more to be becoming a piece of shit. I read somewhere that he'd said he was "worried" than Khan was winning vs Canelo and that says it all really. Firstly, I don't believe for a second that he hadn't influenced the judges in some way and secondly his choice of words is simply very telling: if he promotes both guys why was he worried which one won? Because he's building up Canelo so they can try and pull some bullshit strongarm move in the negotiations for the GGG fight.


What? 

Anybody worries when their investments are doing poor. That gut sinks, mind starts to panic and such. It is 100% natural.

DLH is at least honest about it. Yeah, Canelo is a human being but he's also Golden Boy's top stock and anytime he starts to lose the promotional company loses a bit, too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It literally makes no sense saying that he isnt ready for middleweight at this point
> 
> nobody is buying that


He hasn't actually fought at 160 yet and hasn't fought any middleweights. I wouldn't have faulted him to drop back down 1 pound and fight the Julian Williams, Andrade's and Charlos of the world. Then GGG could have gotten his WBC title by vacancy.



PityTheFool said:


> But he hasn't bball,and you know as well as anyone that he can't do 154 without shifting goalposts.
> He'd have got slaughtered for going down to duck the guy who ducked GGG already(although he can get a little bit of a pass,but not much) and rightfully so.
> A guy who comes in at near 180 on fight night is a MW.That's Chavez Jnr fight night weight at 160.


I know Canelo hasn't actually done it and he probably won't. I'm just saying that going to 154 was his only path to avoid the fight without me heavily criticizing him.

I wouldn't quote Khan as a real source. The highest Canelo has weighed is 172 from what I've seen. That is surely a lot though.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He hasn't actually fought at 160 yet and hasn't fought any middleweights. I wouldn't have faulted him to drop back down 1 pound and fight the Julian Williams, Andrade's and Charlos of the world. Then GGG could have gotten his WBC title by vacancy.
> 
> I know Canelo hasn't actually done it and he probably won't. I'm just saying that going to 154 was his only path to avoid the fight without me heavily criticizing him.
> 
> I wouldn't quote Khan as a real source. *The highest Canelo has weighed is 172* from what I've seen. That is surely a lot though.


Pretty sure there are reports of him weighing 174 against Angulo. Not being a stickler but he does put on a lot of weight overnight. Wouldn't be surprised if he was the same or even a little above for Kirkland and Cotto.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He hasn't actually fought at 160 yet and hasn't fought any middleweights. I wouldn't have faulted him to drop back down 1 pound and fight the Julian Williams, Andrade's and Charlos of the world. Then GGG could have gotten his WBC title by vacancy.


well the moment that he created his own weight class because he couldnt make 154 anymore is when he started campaigning at middleweight. anything above 154 is middleweight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> not really. lemieux was a champ and murray is getting badly underrated.


:merchant
if Murray is so underrated why did he not do to Martinez what Cotto did? Guy was on one leg.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> Pretty sure there are reports of him weighing 174 against Angulo. Not being a stickler but he does put on a lot of weight overnight. Wouldn't be surprised if he was the same or even a little above for Kirkland and Cotto.


I forget the weights with Angulo. I remember both being above 174, but forgot which one was higher. My main thing I'm getting at is don't believe what comes out of Khan's mouth. He has no idea what Canelo weighed. People like to exaggerate. Somebody said Chavez Jr weighed close to 190 against Martinez which is complete bullshit. I keep track of the highest weights recorded on fight night. The record right now is Rios gaining 23lbs over night. http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/whats-the-most-weight-gained-after-a-weigh-in.6097/

edit: Also in that thread, I have Angulo's highest weight being 174 and Canelo's 172. I have to go back and see if I missed one though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well the moment that he created his own weight class because he couldnt make 154 anymore is when he started campaigning at middleweight. anything above 154 is middleweight.


Yeah technically, but he was just fighting 1 pound above light middleweight against other light middleweights. He says he can still go to 154 if need be and fight for a title. If he was to vacate the WBC middleweight tile and fight the winner of Jermall Charlo and Austin Trout for the IBF title at 154, then I'd be fine with that. It's not like he was actually at 160 this whole time fighting other legitimate middleweights while avoiding GGG.

I understand the alternative argument though, especially when he's the lineal champ. For me personally, it would be fine. Most people realize that Canelo wouldn't be as effective at 160. I'd see it as him not wanting to fight at the weight he's not comfortable at more than him trying to avoid GGG.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :merchant
> if Murray is so underrated why did he not do to Martinez what Cotto did? Guy was on one leg.


murray doesnt hit as hard as cotto does hes never been a hard puncher yet he still deserved to win the martinez fight. cotto has brought his power up in weight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Says it all really. Caption that @PityTheFool
> 
> Fucks Sake :rofl :lol:


It's the reincarnation of Bob Arum, only we're not even that lucky.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think this will be decided by the technical skill of GGG or Canelo. Both are good and versatile enough. The real question is will Canelo's power be enough at 160 and will his chin (never really been tested) hold up against 160 fighters.
GGG has decent chin. Cannot say if it is granite since he has never been really tested by a true power puncher.

I also want to see how Canelo will respond from a GGG body shot. He maybe able to slip and avoid the head shots but that body shot with his questionable endurance might spell big trouble for him by the mid rounds.

Canelo UD or GGG TKO is the only way I see this ending. Canelo TKO or GGG UD would surprise me.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> murray doesnt hit as hard as cotto does hes never been a hard puncher yet he still deserved to win the martinez fight. cotto has brought his power up in weight.


Yeah but he should of dominated. Even the SD loss to Abraham says it all when Abraham gets shut out by Ramirez and has been a dead man walking for years. Murray is just mediocre and with no power at all he was never going to trouble Golovkin.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've also been vocal that his division hasn't been very good but you cant shit on him for facing top 10 MWs.
> 
> You just simplified both Lemieux and Murray's styles to very basic terms, they are both very good fighters and Murray is clearly not a bad fighter. He moved up to 168 and fought Abraham to a a split decision that he arguably won. Lemieux was a champion at middleweight, beat up Ndam & rosado, very solid guy and a very good win. Top 5 MW.
> 
> it's not GGG's fault that Danny jacobs, billy hoe saunders and quillin all ducked him. I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be discrediting those guys if GGG knocked them out, too bad they've shown disinterest in fighting Golovkin.


When did I shit on him for fighting top 10 MW's? Stop making stuff up, I specifically said the opposite more than once.

I never said either of them are bad fighters, you are straw manning consistently. I said they are both not elite, which is a fact, and that they both have very favourable styles for GGG, I'm not sure anyone would disagree with that.

The fact you can't concede any of this without making straw man arguments and pretending that I'm shitting on him is evidence enough that GGG fans are becoming hard to discuss boxing with.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Proksa, Macklin, Stevens, Geale, Murray, Lemieux all Ring top 10 names when he stopped them.





TFG said:


> Looks worse when you list it like that, the MW division is shit





TFG said:


> When did I shit on him for fighting top 10 MW's? Stop making stuff up, I specifically said the opposite more than once.


The above is what you said. You said that it somehow looks bad that GGG is KOing top 10 fighters at MW.


TFG said:


> I said they are both not elite


I'd argue that since Lemieux was champion and had just beaten up Ndam, he was elite by middleweight standards.



TFG said:


> The fact you can't concede any of this without making straw man arguments and pretending that I'm shitting on him is evidence enough that GGG fans are becoming hard to discuss boxing with.


The funny thing is im not a golovtard and you are throwing all these accusations around, all i was saying that lemieux and murray are very good fighters, as any fighter in the top 10 in any division would be. I feel the same way when I talk to you about Canelo. Canelotards are pretty horrible and you are a shining example of em.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The above is what you said. You said that it somehow looks bad that GGG is KOing top 10 fighters at MW.
> 
> I'd argue that since Lemieux was champion and had just beaten up Ndam, he was elite by middleweight standards.
> 
> The funny thing is im not a golovtard and you are throwing all these accusations around, all i was saying that lemieux and murray are very good fighters, as any fighter in the top 10 in any division would be. I feel the same way when I talk to you about Canelo. Canelotards are pretty horrible and you are a shining example of em.


You've quoted me and still managed to flat out lie about what was said?

I said the MW division is shit, yes. That does not mean I'm shitting on GGG for KO'ing them does it? I said multiple times it wasn't his fault and he has beat everyone in front of him.

I simply said that he hasn't fought anyone who will cause him problems stylistically, like many would do at 168lbs. I am well aware this is not his fault, but it still has to be taken into consideration when evaluating the quality of his resume. You reacted by getting defensive and making up 3/4 lies that I've already exposed.

Keep making stuff up if it makes you feel better, I don't really care.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If GGG wins all the Middleweight belts by the end of next year, will he be the only active champion that would be the unanimous champion?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730430354423570433


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730430354423570433


Weird tweet but I'm down. DLH/Tito was the 18 oddly enough.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Who could he have fought?


That's fair I guess, but man in all seriousness it's time...I don't know who "that fight" is necessarily but I'm ready to see him in a "fight". I want to know if he's great...if so, how great...I want to see him go through some adversity...I don't doubt his talent, but I want to see him use it, that's all I'm saying.


----------

